
The Looted Orb of Atlantis - atlasshorts
https://medium.com/@Eric__INK/the-looted-orb-of-atlantis-or-not-89ea871b6120
======
atlasshorts
Through violent earthquakes and floods, in a single day and night of
misfortune … [the whole race] … was swallowed up by the Earth and the island
of Atlantis … disappeared into the depths of the sea.” — Plato.

